

Nearly 5M of GMail accounts leaked - icoloma
http://en.ria.ru/world/20140910/192810241/Nearly-5-Million-Gmail-Passwords-Leaked.html

======
icoloma
These passwords where probably not stolen from GMail but come from reusing
passwords from other websites.

To check out if your account has been leaked:
[http://isleaked.com/en.php](http://isleaked.com/en.php)

To search through the ASCII file (only addresses, no passwords):
[https://mega.co.nz/#!b5lREBgS!LnC9yfR3RC--
iMeNMWdQP7m1j4nUf9...](https://mega.co.nz/#!b5lREBgS!LnC9yfR3RC--
iMeNMWdQP7m1j4nUf9RTmI_RhAUjzD4)

The discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2fz13q/5_millions_of...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2fz13q/5_millions_of_gmail_passwords_leaked_rus_most/)

